# Is my Betta Pissed Off?



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Everytime I see my betta it is half flaring, then when i put some food in it flares the part of his face that goes outwards. Is my betta pissed off or is it normal to do that?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh its very normal. I actually think in most cases it would be the sign of a very healthy betta! Haha, feisty and active. I would take it as a compliment.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Really? Cool, thanks for the help!


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

yea it means your betta is healthy, it's a good thing.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have my betta in a 1G Tank and I only have one plant in it because it came with my set and all the other ones are pointy/spikey what other stuff can I put in my tank that wont hurt my betta?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

You should upgrade your betta to a 2.5g at the least. I mean a 1g is fine...I just prefer letting them have a little space to explore and find new and exciting things! Umm...you can add some ghost shrimp! Betta love to either eat them or live with them and they are small enough you could even have 2 in there. Uhhh...nothing else really comes to mind. If you had your betta in like a 10g we could add more fish and make it a community...but in a 1g I would say just plants and shrimp.

Also, just for kicks, you could add a bubbler! They don't need it at all since they take air from the surface but mine always seemed really intrigued by it. It might cause too much water turbulance...but just a thought for a bored betta!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah I'm getting a 2.5 G tomorrow, how much do the ghost shrimp cost?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

at my lfs you can get some for 56 cents-2.00 depeding on the size


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

What do I feed it if I do get it, and is LFS in Canada?


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

LFS is local fish store, so he was just talking about the fish store nearest you.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

You don't have to feed the ghost shrimp anything really. They clean up after your betta. So if you feed your betta a little bit more then usual and some sinks to the bottom, thats good enough! And you can tell when the ghost shrimp are eating because they are transparent like ghosts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is a profile about Ghost/Glass shrimp: http://www.petshrimp.com/glassshrimp.html.

You could feed your betta a little more than normal to give the shrimp some food. Or, drop in a piece of an algae wafer or a bottom feeder wafer every night or every other night. 

In a 2.5g, you could have a Betta and 4-5 Ghost shrimp....if they disappear, you can assume they were seen as food.


----------

